# First deer.



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My 7 year old son and I hunted yesterday evening and this morning. He’s hunted with me for a couple years, but he never carried a gun while deer hunting until this year. I got him a Savage 350 Legend that he’s been shooting a couple of days a week lately. He’s pretty good with it. We had several does around last night, but they were very flighty and didn’t give us any good standing broadside shots. One nice buck cruised by at 100 yards that never stopped. Junior woke me up at 5:00 am today ready to go again. We hadn’t seen any deer until around 9:00 am today when 3 does came by at 60 yards. They were feeding and moving, so we had to get on them pretty quick. It happened faster than I had wanted, but that’s how it goes. He got on her and hammered down as soon as she stopped moving for a split second. She went about 20’ after the shot, stopped, started wobbling, and fell over. Fried heart and slow cooked whole front shoulder for dinner tonight.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats. to your son and you!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats !


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats to the "HUNTER" & his guide. Your pride is showing "Dad"! (as well it should)


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

nice big fat deer equals good eating, congrats to the young man. and you have a memory that is forever stored in your mind


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice congrats to you both!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats...great job!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

That one gets an Atta Boy!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Way to go Muddy. That’s what it’s all about! Your son made a great shot too. Everyone looks very happy!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A GREAT job and Congratulations in order on a fine shot by that young man.
Thanks for bringin him up right dad.


----------



## DeerNDucks (Oct 10, 2020)

Awesome, congrats! I love my savage 350 legend


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations. What s great memory.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

That is awesome great job to the both of you


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

Congratulations to you both!! What an awesome memory. I can still remember harvesting my first deer with my dad beside me - your boy will never forget this moment!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job, Dad !!


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats and not messing around with front shoulder that’s awesome like to see pics of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats to you and your son muddy.


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Congratulations 
That's something both of you will never forget


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats...looks like a very well placed shot. Heck, I'm 42yrs old and still trying to get my first one!


----------



## Spinnerbait (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome Congrats to both of you...Great Memories


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats,an good job!


----------

